# DMSO for back pain?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've always used it as an intinflamatory for any type of swelling. My father in law swears by it for use on his arthritis :lol: Give it a try. 
I know it helps carry any topical's into the skin, so I can see the mixing of it with a muscle ache liniment.


----------



## aabqh (May 22, 2009)

It may be helpful as Vid suggested. It is an anti-inflammatory drug that rapidly absorbs through the skin and will carry medications along with it. The stuff frankly stinks though. What I'm always more concerned with with back pain is determining whether it is due to muscle soreness as is often the case or a structural issuue.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

DMSO might help with inflammation, however as already mentioned you really need to find the cause of the pain. Poor saddle fit, poor rider balance, unbalanced feet, lameness, arthritic changes in the spine....all of these and more can lead to back pain. When your vet determined that back pain was present, did he do a full lameness exam? If not and you are sure your saddle is not the problem, then that is the place to start. Pain in any limb can cause a horse to use itself oddly and lead to chronic back pain.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

Make sure you are wearing gloves when handling DMSO, I've been told that if you don't you won't be able to get the bad taste (garlicy) out of your mouth for days. 
Cannot tell you if this is true or not, it scared me enough to wear gloves when I go near it....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

knaskedov said:


> Make sure you are wearing gloves when handling DMSO, I've been told that if you don't you won't be able to get the bad taste (garlicy) out of your mouth for days.
> Cannot tell you if this is true or not, it scared me enough to wear gloves when I go near it....


I've heard that too, but I've never experienced it. Maybe I have enough callouses on my hands to ward it off or I eat enough garlic and onions to not notice the taste :lol::wink:


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

my horse had a sore spot on his back from the saddle (gullet was too small and yes it was fixed lol) and we used DMSO. it helped so i would definitely try it. and yes DEFINITELY wear gloves...dont want that taste in your mouth! YUCK!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Its worth a shot. I mix it with Aloe Vera Gel. 2 parts aloe and 1 part DMSO.


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I think I'll give it a shot. The thing is, I'm not sure how much his back actually bothers him... Ryle - Tuesday was the second full lameness exam he conducted. His sore spot is about three inches from the cantle of my saddle, so I'm pretty sure its not the saddle. Also, I went on vacation for two weeks and he was the exact same amount of sore as he usually is. I can't actually tell if it affects him normally (I imagine it would), but he is sensitive to pressure (me running my fingers along his spine). We did find a slight curvature, so that is the likely culprit. While we try to fix it (with the chiro and "physical therapy" - ground poles, cavaletti, etc, to strengthen the rest of his back), I think the DMSO might help. I will def. use gloves though! lol. Cowgirl - that is a great idea with the Aloe. I never thought of it! Thanks again!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I used DMSO on an injured mare. She had an injured rear pastern but I used the DMSO to help her stifle and muscles in her leg because of just not using it she was very very sore. It works great! It does stink like other people have mentioned and also be careful what you have on your hands if you dont use gloves. DMSO rapidly absorbs through the skin and takes anything you have on your skin with it. It has killed someone in the past because he had windex or something on his hands and didnt wear gloves, it went through his skin and killed him. It doesnt bother everyone but some have said you will taste a garlicy taste if you dont wear gloves. Its kind of oily so dont get it on your clothes either!!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

steph said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'll give it a shot. The thing is, I'm not sure how much his back actually bothers him... Ryle - Tuesday was the second full lameness exam he conducted. His sore spot is about three inches from the cantle of my saddle, so I'm pretty sure its not the saddle. Also, I went on vacation for two weeks and he was the exact same amount of sore as he usually is. I can't actually tell if it affects him normally (I imagine it would), but he is sensitive to pressure (me running my fingers along his spine). We did find a slight curvature, so that is the likely culprit. While we try to fix it (with the chiro and "physical therapy" - ground poles, cavaletti, etc, to strengthen the rest of his back), I think the DMSO might help. I will def. use gloves though! lol. Cowgirl - that is a great idea with the Aloe. I never thought of it! Thanks again!


 
No problem! Good Luck! It sounds like you are doing all the right things tho.


----------

